# Something Odd



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

the archery shop that I visit on occasion bought this bow off e-bay and would like to know what it is. Thanks


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Martin Kam Act 1974
http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/kamact.htm


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

that's great thanks stash.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Got one of these in my shop my dad bought when he had his shop in the 70's thing is pretty blue color but was a real POS it weighs like its made out of cast iron. Came new with twisted limbs after the 3 set of twisted limbs martin sent the ol man, he quit doing business with them but its a pretty novelty. if i think about it i will take a pic and post it.


----------

